# Test levels after 6 weeks



## Faulty81 (Mar 11, 2016)

So I just had my blood drawn after 6 weeks of TRT. My doc called me and left a brief voicemail (I'm on vacation)saying i need to skip my next injection. My total test level is 1950 and my estrogen is at 100. He said he does t like it over 70 at the most. Right now I'm injecting1.5 every 10 days. What can I do to get the estrogen levels down and are any of you guys running that high for test?
 Thanks.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 11, 2016)

U need to run an A.i. of some sort. Some doctors don't like prescribing one though so good luck. 1950 is high for trt so lowering your dose will end up lowering your e too.


----------



## bronco (Mar 11, 2016)

What were your test levels before starting trt? I am assuming 1.5ml is 300 mg every 10 days correct? if so I would just cut the dosage in half


----------



## Faulty81 (Mar 11, 2016)

I was at 600 before


----------



## Faulty81 (Mar 11, 2016)

I feel fawking amazing at 1950!! I think I'm going to try 1.25 every two weeks and recheck


----------



## Faulty81 (Mar 11, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> U need to run an A.i. of some sort. Some doctors don't like prescribing one though so good luck. 1950 is high for trt so lowering your dose will end up lowering your e too.



I'm new to this... What's a.i.??


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 11, 2016)

Faulty81 said:


> I feel fawking amazing at 1950!! I think I'm going to try 1.25 every two weeks and recheck



Take a shot every week. So .75 once a week. Once every two weeks is a bad protocol.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 11, 2016)

Faulty81 said:


> I'm new to this... What's a.i.??



Aromatase inhibitor


----------



## Faulty81 (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks! This site is the best. I will say, even though my doc said it was "superman levels" he did say he'd be ok with 1400'ish. Is that a decent level for gains or will I go backwards now?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 11, 2016)

Well u have a pretty cool doctor then. Lol.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 11, 2016)

Faulty81 said:


> I was at 600 before



600 natural is a pretty good deal.

Seems like you jumped into trt a little bit too early but to each it's own.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 11, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> 600 natural is a pretty good deal.
> 
> Seems like you jumped into trt a little bit too early but to each it's own.



I agree with Zeig....wtf?!?! Lol 

With test levels of 600, there is absolutely no need to be on TRT. Being on it can only lead to negative health consequences, especially at the levels your "doctor" wants you at. I would rethink the path you're going down, seriously. Do you have your pre-TRT blood work you can post up here?


----------



## DF (Mar 11, 2016)

Injecting every 10 days or 2 weeks is not a good idea.  This is going to put you on a test roller coaster.  You should be objecting at least 1x/week.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Mar 11, 2016)

How long before your blood work did you take your last injection?


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Mar 11, 2016)

What kind of Doctor puts someone on TRT with a test level of 600?  That ain't right.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 11, 2016)

Franklin Yeti said:


> What kind of Doctor puts someone on TRT with a test level of 600?  That ain't right.


One who has a yacht


----------



## Faulty81 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sorry guys, been on vacation.
I went in because I've been sluggish and I haven't had a sex drive in over a year. The doc said I could've been running 800-1000 natural. I did talk to him again today, he said to skip the next injection and run at 1.0ml every two weeks and draw blood in 6 weeks. 

I will say I'm a walking hard on now.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 17, 2016)

You could have been running 800 to 1000 natural? What's that mean could have? He didn't check your test before putting u on trt? 

And one shot every 2 weeks is stupid. Split it into 2 shots every 7 days.


----------



## Faulty81 (Mar 31, 2016)

I was at 600 natural


----------



## Faulty81 (Mar 31, 2016)

I skipped an injection like the doc said and dropped down to 1.0mg on my last injection... I definitely feel more sluggish and my sex drive is going away again.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 31, 2016)

Why are you on TRT with natty levels of 600ng/dl? You have a licensed drug dealer prescribing you this not an actual Doctor.


----------

